# Heitor Villa-Lobos: The Symphonies



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I bought this recently and am going through it. Complete symphonies by Heitor Villa-Lobos (cheap box-set of 7 CDs that cost me just under US$70 including freight, new  ). The first two CDs have given me very interesting sounds that I enjoy. I wouldn't consider these symphonies on par as other great symphonies of the 20th century (I love to rank, you know), but who cares?! The sounds have been quite fun. "Light sounds".

Does anyone have any opinion about HV-L's symphonies and versions of it on recording? Your honest opinion most welcome.

And I even like the CD covers!


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice. 

They don't pretend to be on a par with traditional european symphonies. Villa-Lobos plotted his course at the outset, to rebel against european and create a national music. In the symphonies he does make some effort to constrain the use of his material, to develop it, instead of composing in his usual through-composed style. But then, here are his vast orchestras, his usual complicated textures - but also some warm, calmer exoticism (listen to the 2nd movement of no. 6). And they're never far from everything Brazil. Good luck with listening. I found nos. 1 and 2 the most difficut - especially the sprawling no. 2.


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm a great fan of Villa-Lobos but I'm not familiar with his symphonies. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

An interesting set of symphonies that were very "lively" in sounds.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Perhaps worth mentioning (for those who haven't the St. Clair readings) a new cycle has started with Karabtchevsky conducting the Sao Paolo SO. To me Karabtchevsky is exactly the man for the job - he has Villa-Lobos in his blood so to speak! However, there is little to tell between his readings and Carl St. Clair whose exemplary control and balance are beyond dispute. Not to mention the brilliant Stuttgart recording team. 

So far Naxos/Karabtchevsky have released the 3/4 and 6/7. I haven't been poring over them in fine detail. Differences are hard to pin down. If Karabtchevsky reaches the 10th there will be 4 recordings of it. The 3 so far are wildly different and honestly, the St Clair is the best, taking it at a more expansive pace than the competition - 73 minutes against Pablo Perez at 67 minutes and Ben-Dor at 57 minutes - and having the full complement of choirs. 


Definitely time Villa-Lobos was appreciated for his pioneering work!


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Naxos has started a cycle with Karabtchevsky and the SPSO that seems very good so far. The whole team including the recording engineering is excellent, slightly cheaper than the CPO (Stuttgart/St Clair) but there's little to tell between them.

Point is, Naxos started with the 6th and 7th and these are a good intro. The 6th is very easy, the second movement luxurious almost; luminous, the kind of thing Karab is SO very good at. The 7th is a little more work but if you're already into the Villa-Lobos sound, won't be at all difficult.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I listened to 3 CDs of the cpo Villa-Lobos symphony cycle but they didn't do a lot for me, I much preferred his Choros and Bachianas Brasileiras or most other works i've heard of his. "Lively" is a good way to describe them though, they seemed to be a very wild mix of ideas and styles, but a little too blaring brass heavy for my liking, if I recall correctly.


----------



## lucasbiblio (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi guys,

I think it's opportune for the topic. OSESP (São Paulo Symphony Orchestra) has just released the box containing all the symphonies of Heitor Villa-Lobos by the Naxos. This is one of the most important projects in the recent history of the discography of Brazilian music: the recording of the symphonic integral of the composer Heitor Villa-Lobos. This box, which has garnered international critics praise over the past few years, includes all the volumes of the series, in a total of 6 CDs. The project, which also includes the edition of the sheet music, helps to shed light on the complexity and diversity of the composer's creation, becoming a reference hereafter in the study of his legacy for Brazilian music. The records also testify to the current quality of the orchestra and the work of conductor Isaac Karabtchevsky who, since recording the integral of the Brazilian Bachianas in the 1970s with the Brazilian Symphony Orchestra, became one of his most intelligent and sensitive performers. We are talking about a work that will remain for the history of music as the reference of the HVL symphonies for any execution of the works from now on.

The box is being sold internationally, here in Brazil it costs around U$ 26, a bargain for an work like this.

This is the definitive edition of the Villa-Lobos symphonic work.


----------

